# Job Fair at Sephora/Interview



## macpassion23 (Oct 8, 2015)

I went to a job fair yesterday for a free standing Sephora, another girl and I was interviewed by a beauty leader, i felt that she was more qualified because she worked at a makeup counter at Dillards. i do have close to 2 years in retail. she asked us some of the same questions and some that were specifically fur us, at the end of the interview she told us that she will go over everything and we should here something today, i haven't heard anything  she said she was looking to hire about 20 people for seasonal. im feeling a little discouraged because i haven heard anything yet


----------



## JillBug (Oct 12, 2015)

Don't be discouraged! It can be quite a lengthy process from your initial interview to starting working. I got my official offer a little over a week ago and I still have to wait a week for training, and from there there's still another training before I can get scheduled for shifts. I would call them and ask them. It's good to touch base with them throughout the process!


----------

